# Hippie bumper stickers (Subaru/Volvo/Vanagon)



## Mankini

Why are hippie bumper stickers so demanding and have such unattainable standards? Be the change you wish to see in the world; Free Tibet; Wag more bark less; AND Coexist???!!!! Whoa, whoa, Whoa. I can do the ''being change'' thing....Freeing Tibet would require a heck of a lot of money and at least 500,000 men with heavy CAS, strategic bombers, artillery and tanks; wagging/barking (??); Coexisting is maybe doable depending on who I am supposed to be coexisting with: If its someone with really bad BO or gas it aint gonna be pretty.


----------



## Art101

Bwahahahaha killing me .I needed that so badly.


----------



## drewski




----------



## Art101

Im still trying to find a sticker that says."Jesus may love you but he hates your driving."


----------



## drewski




----------



## Odin

Ok now I gots ta post a image search selection. 

Ol slick willie... 






Bwahaha 







someone play the theme from LOZ


----------



## Mankini

I live in Aspen. There aren't really any chicks here under age 55. Average is 70+. So when goin cougar huntin any nite she's under 65 is a good night.


----------



## drewski

Odin said:


> Ok now I gots ta post a image search selection.
> 
> Ol slick willie...
> 
> View attachment 22431
> 
> 
> Bwahaha
> 
> 
> View attachment 22432
> 
> 
> someone play the theme from LOZ
> 
> View attachment 22433


Dude...That second one is fucking hysterical!!!!!


----------



## Mankini

I swear if I see this one ONE more F-ING time, I'm going to freak out all ova tha m-f place.


----------



## drewski

@voodoochile76 this one's for you lol.


----------



## Mankini

I see your Coexist and raise you a Namaste. lmfbo


----------



## Odin

I call Bull Shit on both of you... 






::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Mankini

Oh Yeah?...Well I guess I'll have to pull my Ace of Spades...


----------



## drewski

Odin said:


> I call Bull Shit on both of you...
> 
> View attachment 22441
> 
> 
> ::drinkingbuddy::


Haha I saw this one on my bumper sticker scouring adventure. My "Coexist?" one is the shit though come on now...


----------



## Mankini

Deep in the crevasse of time; in the furthest reaches of antiquity; one may find trite sayings posted for public consumption...QED:

http://www.border-wars.com/2013/11/wag-more-bark-less-is-an-ancient-proverb.html


----------

